# Free Edits:)



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

These Are My 1st Ones That Ive Just Done So... Lol


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Anyone?


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Here Are Some More


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

go on then you can have a go for me. Idk what you do its up2you. Do as many as you wish.

*apache pictures by jadecoralwood - Photobucket *


*http://s475.photobucket.com/albums/rr114/jadecoralwood/lilly/*


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

Hope they work my thing isnt working properly


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Yay Someone Wants Me 2 Do One
Il Do Them 2moz Coz Its Too Late Now To Do Them 2nyt!


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

What Do You Think?


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

for me some? her name is Sheena showname Vanillabean...thanks!!!!!


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Hope these are ok


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Bumpin It Up!


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Hope you Lyk
If you dont il do it again this is just a quick one!


----------



## strawberrypaint (Oct 7, 2009)

How do u do that??


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

wow yours ure good. You can do some more for me if you want. i posted the link on the first page.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

wow thanks so much lauren!


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

VanillaBean said:


> wow thanks so much lauren!


Glad You Like it!


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

jadeewood said:


> wow yours ure good. You can do some more for me if you want. i posted the link on the first page.


Aw Kk Thanks! Il Do More Later


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks


----------



## jadeewood (Feb 18, 2009)

opps double post, just forgo to say i think the second link as some photos of my filly on there. check it out. if you can not get it up copy and paste teh link into your brwoser if not just try some more of my coloured


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Il have a go at them 2nyt Jade


----------



## Visibre (Jul 14, 2009)

WOW I LOVE IT 

thank u so much


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Visibre said:


> WOW I LOVE IT
> 
> thank u so much


 
Glad You Lyk It!


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Soooo Sorry It Took So Long Jade!
Hope you Like It


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Heres A Random One I Made!
I Dunno Who The Rider Is I Just Got The Pic From Google!
Hope You Like Them


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Could you make one for me? This is my daughter MacKenzie and her best friend Teddy.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Yep No Prob Il Get Started On it Now


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

I Hope you Like it!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Aw that is SO SO SO cute! Thank you!!!!! I love it!


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

DisneyCowgirl1901 said:


> Aw that is SO SO SO cute! Thank you!!!!! I love it!


Thanks Glad you Like It


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Anyone Else Want 1? Im Realllyyyy Bored At The Minute:L


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

heyaa 
can you makee me onee pleasee
























cheers


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

yup il get started on them later or tomorrow


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

thanksssssss


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

Sorry it took so long! Couldn't decide if i liked them or not:/ 
If you don't like them tell me and I'll do them again!


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

wowweey thankyou  
do you make collages ?


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

jackieebitu said:


> wowweey thankyou
> do you make collages ?


no prob
yup i do heres some examples


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Could you make one for me of Caddo? This is him and his mom at 1 month old I think. I need to get some more pics of them.


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

yup any particular design/writing?


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

awesome xD


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

jackieebitu said:


> awesome xD


you want a collage?


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

erm i think i have the same program as you lols  
but you may mke me anotherr edit if you wish


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

aw ryt kk


----------



## jackieebitu (Aug 1, 2009)

thanks


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Your work is AMAZING! Can you do for me too please?


----------



## xLaurenOscarx (Aug 11, 2009)

flamingauburnmustang said:


> Your work is AMAZING! Can you do for me too please?


yup.....


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

No I don't know. Caddo is my boy and I am excited to see his done. You can put what you like on it.


----------

